# Picked up an Orbea Aqua last weekend



## GEARHEAD_ENG

I honestly didn't know a lot about Orbea before seeing this very nice Aqua on craigslist last week. My girlfriend has done about 600 miles with me this year on her Giant Roam (MTB with CX tires) and wanted to get her a proper road bike to ride along with me.

Specs are a follows
2011 Orbea Aqua, 54cm
-Full SRAM Apex (except FD wich is a Force)
-Zipp carbon bars and seatpost
-SRAM 1070 11-26 cassette
-No wheels

The guy had some Zipp tubular wheels on it which he took off. I put on a set of Vueleta XPR Pros from my Motobecane on to get it going. Looks like a great first road bike for her. Paid $550 and he threw in the cassette... think I did ok?


----------



## BrianVarick

I just bought my wife a 2011 Aqua with full Tiagra for $460. Did you get a complete bike or just the frame?


----------



## Manh3

Where are you guys getting these great deals? Been looking around for an orbea for my girl since I have an orca.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

@BrianVarick- I bought the complete bike (minus wheelset) from the guy. He said he built it up from a frame only and rode it about 30 miles and injured his back right after. When he finally got healed up he couldn't ride it due to weather and now rides his mountain bike more. So for $550 I basically got a complete bike since I put some take off Vueleta wheels from my Motobecane. It had some nice LOOK Keo Carbon pedals on it too which was a nice bonus. Sounds like you got good deal on the Tiagra setup too. My girlfriend and I did a quick 10 mile ride after dinner last night and she loves the bike.

@Manh3- The craigslist notification app on my Android has been the best way to find the good deals. With the app, I searched 54cm bikes and whenever someone listed a 54cm I would get a notification and get an early look at it and have time to respond before everyone else. This is the first one that matched what I was looking for. Newer aluminum frame, Apex or 105 or higher, and around $500 budget. Took me about 3 months to find what I wanted, but think I got a good deal. Most of the postings were guys wanting $500 for a low end Sora equipped bike or a worn out 2004 Trek.


----------



## BrianVarick

^We got ours on craigslist too. Just keeping an eye out and being patience does the trick. That seems like a good deal on your orbea, it's a nice looking bike.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG

Delete post -fixed


----------



## dfvcador

I just purchased Orbea Aqua TTG closeout about 2 months ago for my 12 y/o. He seem to have a promising future in cycling. The bike has the Tiagra set up with a compact FSA crank. I recently I notice it was a 18 spd instead of a 20 spd. My son can average 17.5 to 17.9 MPH, granted with my help and him drafting. He has ridden several 50 and 70 mile rides on a hybrid/commuter bike in the past and he relates that his pedaling is easier and feels stronger going up hills with the new Aqua.


----------

